# Microphones



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Looking for some suggestions on what would be a good condenser microphone. It will primarily be used for vocals. I don't think I'll be using it for anything else. The less I have to spend, the better, but a max price is around the $100 limit, give or take.

I have been recommended using MXL Mic's, but I'm not sure what model to go with. I'm also open to any other brands. Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

donpisto said:


> Looking for some suggestions on what would be a good condenser microphone. It will primarily be used for vocals. I don't think I'll be using it for anything else. The less I have to spend, the better, but a max price is around the $100 limit, give or take.
> 
> I have been recommended using MXL Mic's, but I'm not sure what model to go with. I'm also open to any other brands. Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


I have had good luck with an AT 2020(T?) by Audio technica. Great price for performance. I don't have experience with any nicer.

If I may piggy-back on this thread...any further suggestions on instrument mics? I need to pick up everything from an acosutic and I think I great condensor would ****-punt an under-saddle or any other mod to my precious.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

donpisto said:


> Looking for some suggestions on what would be a good condenser microphone. It will primarily be used for vocals. I don't think I'll be using it for anything else. The less I have to spend, the better, but a max price is around the $100 limit, give or take.
> 
> I have been recommended using MXL Mic's, but I'm not sure what model to go with. I'm also open to any other brands. Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


I have used the Samson CO1 with good results, they don't have that top end zing that's built into many other less expensive models.

MIX or Electronic Musician did an excellent sub 100 dollar mic shootout within the year, that may be on line somewhere.


----------



## GemaRastem (Jun 15, 2005)

Buy MXL 990/MXL 991 Recording Microphone Package | Recording Microphone Packages | Musician's Friend

Buy MXL 990 Condenser Microphone with Shockmount | Condenser Microphones | Musician's Friend

I have the mxl 990 for vocals and I love it. Cheap, but gets the job done.


----------

